# Di-Methox 40% Dose



## Stacykins (Apr 23, 2012)

I am having trouble finding information regarding the proper goat dose for Dimethox 40% injectable by the INJECTION route (both preventive dose and treatment dose). Not the amount for the injectable medication being given by the oral route. Does anybody know? Because of nursing school I just cannot fathom giving a medication by any route other than the intended one. If anyone could help, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 24, 2012)

It doesn't work for coccidia if it doesn't go through the stomach, from everything I've read.

It's not labeled for goats at all....but you could try the dosage for cattle if you want to inject.


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It doesn't work for coccidia if it doesn't go through the stomach, from everything I've read.
> 
> It's not labeled for goats at all....but you could try the dosage for cattle if you want to inject.


x2

Though I would just suggest getting the stuff that is made to be given orally if you're that opposed to giving an injectible orally.


----------



## Stacykins (Apr 24, 2012)

I guess that makes sense why it is given orally, if it doesn't work for cocci when given as an injection. I hadn't thought of that!


----------

